# Quanto e come syncate ?

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti ero curioso di sapere come vi comportate con qualcosa di estremamente soggettivo come il sync...

Siete maniaci da 1 sync al giorno, sprecate le risorse di tutti facendo più sync al giorno, un paio a settimana o meno ?

Lo fate a mano quando vi ricordate usate crontab o altro ?

Personalmente l'ho sempre fatto a mano ma stavo pensando di inserirlo in crontab per syncare ogni due giorni.

Dite la vostra.

----------

## Bukowski

la seconda....

----------

## Kernel78

 *Bukowski wrote:*   

> la seconda....

 

Ok ma almeno spiega perchè hai fatto questa scelta ...

non sai configurare cron, non ti importa di eventuali patch per bug critici, hai un modem 56k ...

Esprimiti in maniera più prolissa  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Personalmente l'ho sempre fatto a mano ma stavo pensando di inserirlo in crontab per syncare ogni due giorni.

 

A mano, quando mi ricordo e/o quando ho tempo per compilare gli aggiornamenti.

In generale l'unica regola che seguo é quella di cercare di avere l'installazione consistente con il portage tree syncato.

----------

## Onip

quoto randomaze

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi sono fatto uno script che fa tutto da solo senza rompermi le balle. così mi evito il disturbo

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi sono fatto uno script che fa tutto da solo senza rompermi le balle. così mi evito il disturbo

 

in che senso ? hai fatto uno script che fa

```
emerge --sync && emerge -uD world
```

o cosa gli fai fare ? e cmq lo lancia tu a amano o l'hai automatizzato ogni tot giorni ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   mi sono fatto uno script che fa tutto da solo senza rompermi le balle. così mi evito il disturbo 
> 
> in che senso ? hai fatto uno script che fa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

siccome ho qualche macchina in giro, ho fatto uno script che:

 - fa il sync

 - guarda cosa c'è di aggiornabile e mi manda una mail

 - controlla le glsa

 - se ci sono glsa le applica, mentre gli update li faccio solo se c'è qualcosa che mi interessa

tutto in uno script bash che ho messo in cron.daily (o cron.weekly quando non ritengo essenziale l'aggiornamento)

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> siccome ho qualche macchina in giro, ho fatto uno script che:
> 
>  - fa il sync
> 
>  - guarda cosa c'è di aggiornabile e mi manda una mail
> ...

 

Lo ritengo interessante, non è che lo condivideresti con noi ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Lo ritengo interessante, non è che lo condivideresti con noi ?

 

già fatto. questo è il thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320274-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-aggiornare+il+sistema-start-0.html

adesso la versione 1.0 è qui: http://www.yoda2000.net/servizi/download/index.php

comuqnue arriverà la 1.2, nella quale voglio poter bloccare le GLSA di alcuni pacchetti, e voglio che si aggiorni anche lui stesso

----------

## GiRa

Ho un emerge sync al giorno (alle tre di notte mi pare).

emerge -uD world è una cosa che faccio sempre a mano quando il sistema è libero.

----------

## Ic3M4n

avendo 4 pc con installato gentoo uno (il server) esegue il sync con cron alle 6 di ogni mattina, mentre con gli altri faccio il sync da server quando mi ricordo, ho tempo, non mi serve tutta la potenza di calcolo del pc.

----------

## knefas

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Ho un emerge sync al giorno (alle tre di notte mi pare).

 

Ma e' davvero necessario tutto questo aggiornamento? Io in genere tengo d'occhio i pacchetti nuovi (o con falle di sicurezza!) con il feed rss, e se c'e' qualcosa di interessante scarico l'ebuild a mano da www.gentoo-portage.com senza star li' a syncare per nulla. IMHO meno sync si fanno e meglio stiamo tutti.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *knefas wrote:*   

> IMHO meno sync si fanno e meglio stiamo tutti. 

 

questo è vero, personalmente posso dirti che con un sync aggiorno 4 pc, a volte anche di più a dire il vero perchè al lavoro non ho accesso ad internet e due miei amici idem, però soprattutto su pc datati come il mio desktop ed il server cerco di eseguire un update regolare giorno per giorno, altrimenti se lo facessi più di rado al posto dei 2-3 pacchetti sarebbero come il doppio, il triplo etc etc e non voglio mantenere una macchina a compilare per tutta la giornata.

----------

## Bukowski

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Bukowski wrote:*   la seconda.... 
> 
> Ok ma almeno spiega perchè hai fatto questa scelta ...
> 
> non sai configurare cron, non ti importa di eventuali patch per bug critici, hai un modem 56k ...
> ...

 

nulla di particolare....

quando ho tempo e mi ricordo faccio un semplice

```
emerge sync && emerge -uDav world
```

e stop. di solito è una questione giornaliera... oppure possono passare 3 o 4 giorni.

----------

## emix

Faccio il sync e aggiorno il sistema ogni mattina (a mano), mentre prendo il caffè  :Laughing: 

Ormai è diventato un rituale  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

ogni mattina 15 minuti prima che mi sieda davanti al pc....(con cron)

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

e come fa a sapere a che ora ti metterai davanti al pc  :Shocked: 

che versione di cron utilizzi? la voglio anche io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ore 9 di ogni mattina sono davanti al PC  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *knefas wrote:*   

> IMHO meno sync si fanno e meglio stiamo tutti. 

  :Rolling Eyes:  nzomma. il portage tree è il cuore di gentoo, piuttosto che smanacciare a mano sul portage lo faccio fare a emerge. cmq per i server mi curo i siti dei demoni che c giran su [samba clamav mail e poco altro] e poi synco quando è uscito qualche cosa di nuovo o se devo far manutenzione porgrammata. Per il desktop in genere una volta al giorno, appena lo accendo [così vedo anche se ci sono altri pacchetti che sui server vanno aggiornati (baselayout & co): tanto gentoo  è sempre gentoo].

Per quanto riguarda la netiquette del rsync credo che usare il sync rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage , che bilancia il traffico su tutti i server d rsync in giro per l'europa, sia più che sufficiente.

----------

## federico

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   Ho un emerge sync al giorno (alle tre di notte mi pare). 
> 
> Ma e' davvero necessario tutto questo aggiornamento? Io in genere tengo d'occhio i pacchetti nuovi (o con falle di sicurezza!) con il feed rss, e se c'e' qualcosa di interessante scarico l'ebuild a mano da www.gentoo-portage.com senza star li' a syncare per nulla. IMHO meno sync si fanno e meglio stiamo tutti. 

 

Io a dire il vero faccio un sync la mattina mentre mi alzo e bevo il caffe' e uno la sera prima di andare a letto  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   non che mi serva davvero ma mi piace vedere cose' uscito nella notte e durante il giorno  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> Io a dire il vero faccio un sync la mattina mentre mi alzo e bevo il caffe' e uno la sera prima di andare a letto   non che mi serva davvero ma mi piace vedere cose' uscito nella notte e durante il giorno  

 

lo sai che non è consentito fare più di 1 sync al giorno? cmq se lo devi usare per quello, iscriviti ai feeder del portage  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io a dire il vero faccio un sync la mattina mentre mi alzo e bevo il caffe' e uno la sera prima di andare a letto

 

Da qualche parte c'é scritto che per evitare di sovraccaricare i server sarebbe il caso di far passare 24h tra un sync e l'altro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## earcar

Io synco il serverino casalingo una volta al giorno grazie a cron e a uno script che:

fa il sync

aggiorna il database di eix

controlla se ci sono glsa da applicare

se ci sono mi manda un sms con solo il nome dei pacchetti da aggiornare

Poi il desktop lo synco dallo stesso server di casa.

Ciauz

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

io a manina, una/due volte a settimana, alla mattina dopo la colazione

----------

## SilverXXX

Mah, io guardo i feed e faccio sync + aggiornamento (o installazione nuovi pacchetti) se c'è qualcosa di interessante

----------

## Scen

A mano, quando ho tempo/voglia (solitamente almeno una volta alla settimana).

Avendo un processore abbastanza potente, ed usando gli split-ebuild di kde, l'aggiornamento è indolore  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Io a dire il vero faccio un sync la mattina mentre mi alzo e bevo il caffe' e uno la sera prima di andare a letto   non che mi serva davvero ma mi piace vedere cose' uscito nella notte e durante il giorno   
> 
> lo sai che non è consentito fare più di 1 sync al giorno? cmq se lo devi usare per quello, iscriviti ai feeder del portage 

 

Veramente il server sync di trieste dice 5

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
>                                              .*.
> ...

 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Io a dire il vero faccio un sync la mattina mentre mi alzo e bevo il caffe' e uno la sera prima di andare a letto 
> 
> Da qualche parte c'é scritto che per evitare di sovraccaricare i server sarebbe il caso di far passare 24h tra un sync e l'altro 

 

Che sono un po' disgraziato lo so  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In generale l'unica regola che seguo é quella di cercare di avere l'installazione consistente con il portage tree syncato.

 

mi associo è la stessa cosa che faccio sui miei pc a casa e al lavoro

con un unica per i pc al lavoro:

servers => sync periodico (1 settimana circa a mano) ed aggiornamento solo per falle di sicurezza

clients => sync periodico (1 settimana circa a mano) ed aggiornamento solo per disfuzioni o nuove richieste di sw

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh che dire, io nu sincronizzo 1 volta al giorno massimo due a manina, perl il momento...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Occasus

io sincronizzo senza motivo, quando ne ho voglia, ma mai più di una volta al giorno.

il problema è che temo l'emerge -uD world perché ci mette troppo tempo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

una volta al giorno, prima di andare a dormire. Così gli aggiornamenti grossi vengono fatti di notte

----------

## federico

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> io sincronizzo senza motivo, quando ne ho voglia, ma mai più di una volta al giorno.
> 
> il problema è che temo l'emerge -uD world perché ci mette troppo tempo

 

Difatti se uno sinca una volta alla settimana gli ci vuole un giorno per ricompilare tutti gli aggiornamenti, se uno si tiene aggiornato e quasi tutti i giorni aggiorna, il lavoro e' suddiviso

----------

## GiRa

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   Ho un emerge sync al giorno (alle tre di notte mi pare). 
> 
> Ma e' davvero necessario tutto questo aggiornamento? Io in genere tengo d'occhio i pacchetti nuovi (o con falle di sicurezza!) con il feed rss, e se c'e' qualcosa di interessante scarico l'ebuild a mano da www.gentoo-portage.com senza star li' a syncare per nulla. IMHO meno sync si fanno e meglio stiamo tutti. 

 

Occhio a non confondere 

```
# emerge sync
```

con

```
# emerge -uD world
```

----------

## Sasdo

io faccio il sync una volta ogni tanto (una ogni 2 settimane? 3? boh!)

ed un emerge -uD world ogni mai... =)

----------

## DiMar

Sync in crontab tutti i giorni alle 8 di sera quando si presuppone che sia a cena...  :Wink: 

Aggiornamento quando riesco, in media una volta a settimana!

----------

## fabius

Ogni 3/4 giorni, dipende dagli aggiornamenti che noto con gli RSS.

----------

## ---willy---

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Occasus wrote:*   io sincronizzo senza motivo, quando ne ho voglia, ma mai più di una volta al giorno.
> 
> il problema è che temo l'emerge -uD world perché ci mette troppo tempo 
> 
> Difatti se uno sinca una volta alla settimana gli ci vuole un giorno per ricompilare tutti gli aggiornamenti, se uno si tiene aggiornato e quasi tutti i giorni aggiorna, il lavoro e' suddiviso

 

quoto. quasi 1 volta al giorno a manina proprio per questo

----------

## hardskinone

Prima usavo le mie manine pacioccose, poi ho trovato glcu.

----------

## Kernel78

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Prima usavo le mie manine pacioccose, poi ho trovato glcu.

 

io non l'ho ancora trovato, di cosa si tratta ?

----------

## Apetrini

Batto un

```

emerge sync

```

quando se che sta per uscire una nuova versione di qualche software, se no di solito una volta ogni 10 giorni.

----------

